# Reply Notification Problem



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Looks like the reply notification isn't working again, at least for me anyway. Anyone else?


----------



## PaulusB (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes i have the same problem.


----------



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

Ditto


----------

